# 30.5 in walleye



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's a video of my 30.5" walleye I caught last week. Good times...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Good job Chris, nice hoody !!! and why couldn't the captian slow down earlier?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Right on!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Wow, nice fish Chris!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Beauty!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Awesome! Probably withing 10 days of when fish spawned.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kind of weird right now...about half the fish caught are spawned out, it's been that way awhile now. The cold temps have put the spawn on hold.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice fish! :beer:


----------

